# Indiana Jones 4 News



## Chris (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Movies/03/18/blanchett.indy.ap/index.html



> Filming is scheduled to begin later this year, with Steven Spielberg on board to direct. The movie is being produced by "Star Wars" creator George Lucas' Lucasfilm Ltd.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 18, 2007)

gonna be fuckin killer!!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, I REALLY hope they do justice to the first 3.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 18, 2007)

Good stuff, i had originally heard they were going to go with someone else for Indiana. Thank god though they got Harrison Ford.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 18, 2007)

They'd damn well better do a better job with the new Indiana Jones movie than they did with the new Star Wars movies.


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN (Mar 18, 2007)

Every scene or character will be CGI if George Lucas has his way lol

I'm really excited about this movie though, explaining why they aged after drinking from the "holy grail" will be a big part of the movie i'm sure.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 18, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> They'd damn well better do a better job with the new Indiana Jones movie than they did with the new Star Wars movies.


Agreed. I love the original trilogy, but the last trilogy sucked ass.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 18, 2007)

damn, ford's gonna be like the old dude  this movie will either rule or really suck


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know if Sean Connery will be in it too? I thought he retired from acting.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm, this could be awesome or it could go very, very wrong. I hope it's the former.


----------



## irg7620 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sean Connery is rumored to be in the movie. I'd like to see what they say about the "holy grail" thing too. Hopefully this will be a good adventure. I've always like these movies.


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

Is Indy trading in his whip for a walker? How old is Ford now?


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

~60's, and he's nailing that chick there... Whose name I forget.

This chick:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally McBeal. 


AKA, Calista Flockhart.


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

Chris said:


>


----------



## Makelele (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally Mcbeal should go and eat an Ally Mcmeal.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Ally Mcbeal should go and eat an Ally Mcmeal.



I'd still fuck her.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd still fuck her.





She does seem to be taking much better care of herself anymore. She was looking scary unhealthy for awhile there (she was like weighing in the 90s (.lbs), but that's been shit, 3, 4 years at least.


----------



## XEN (Mar 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd still fuck her.



She'd be the one doing the boning though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 19, 2007)

She doesn't look too bad in that black dress pic. Her arms have some meat on them.

Han Solo looks like a pimp, too. But in that first pic, holy shit,  he does look like the Wicked Witch of Van Halen.


----------



## Drew (Mar 19, 2007)

He looks a hell of a lot better than Eddie, though, and better than most 60-year-olds I know. He looks, in other words, like he actually may be able to do the part justice if he puts in some physical conditioning time first. 

Also, I hear Cate Blanchette is in negotiations to play the chick in the movie?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Yep.


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't place any shows or movies that Blanchette has done. The chick in the Last Crusade was hot... and the accent prolly was a bonus. Maybe Indy will have countless illegitimate children in this episode.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Cate Blanchett played Galadriel in the Lord of the Rings, among other things.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 20, 2007)

My favorite Cate Blanchett movie is _The Gift_, a fine movie. Plus you get to see Katie Holmes play a total slut and see her boobies. It's a keeper damn it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Katie Holmes (A fellow Toledoan) is forever soiled for me after she hooked up with nutcase Cruise. Man, *brrr*. That fucker's creepy.


Good movie, though.


----------

